# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά ζευγαριού zebra finch. Τι πρεπει να προσέξω;

## Georgiablue

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Πριν από δυο περίπου εβδομάδες έχασα το παραδεισακι μου ( τον κοκκινομυτη ) από τσίμπημα μελισσας και θα ήθελα να τον αντικαταστήσω με ένα νέο ζευγαράκι. Πέρα από τα συμπτώματα ασθένειας που μπορεί να εντοπίσω στα πουλάκια υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να κοιτάξω; Ίσως κάποια συμβουλή επίσης θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη! Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ! :Happy0159:

----------


## Cristina

Καλημέρα! Καλά είναι να βρεις έναν εκτροφέα και να μην αγοράζεις απο πετ σοπ. Οι εκτροφείς, όχι όλοι, έχουν τα πουλάκια τους σε καλύτερες συνθήκες, τρέφονται πιο σωστά και δεν έχουν υποστεί την διαδικασία της μεταφοράς , με πολύ στρες. Τα πουλιά μπορούν να κρύβουν εύκολα συμπτώματα. Και εντάξει να είναι με την πρώτη ματιά, μετά από μέρες μπορεί να δεις πως είναι άρρωστο, γι αυτό θέλει καραντίνα για ένα μήνα σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί, με λευκό χαρτί απο κάτω για να παρακολουθείς τις κουτσουλιές. 
Τα ζεμπρακια, φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις αφού δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που έχεις, είναι γενικά ανθεκτικά πουλιά. 
Να προσεχείς το πτερωμά  του, να μην έχει ελλείψεις, εξογκώματα στο ράμφος και πόδια, καθαρά και τα δυο, να μην είναι ξερό το δερματακι στα πόδια ( σαν λέπια). Να είναι ζωηρό το πουλάκι, να αναπνέει καλά, όχι πολύ γρήγορα και να ανέβω - κατεβεί η ουρά ( συνήθως το κάνουν οι θηλυκές στην δυστοκία) , τα νύχια να είναι καλά, όχι πολύ μεγάλα και με χρωμα ροζουλι, όχι τίποτα μαύρα... Δεν ξέρω αν ξέχασα κάτι.... Αν είναι θα συμπληρώσουν και τα άλλα παιδιά ή θα με διορθώσουν αν είναι κάτι λάθος.
Να κάτσεις λίγα λεπτά να το παρακολουθείς εκεί που είναι. Γιατί καμιά φορά απο την χαρά μας δεν προσέχουμε πολλά , περνούμε τα πουλιά σπίτι και μετά διαπιστώνουμε ότι είναι προβληματικό.
Καλή επιτυχία στην αναζήτηση!

----------


## Georgiablue

Cristina σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απαντηση σου ! Μια μιση ώρα καθόμουν και παρατηρούσα τα πουλάκια και τώρα έχω ένα όμορφο ζευγαράκι. Μια λευκη θηλύκια και ένα γλυκάκι αρσενικουλι.!  :Happy0064:

----------


## Cristina

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσουν.....
Βαλε μας καμία φωτό..... ::

----------


## Georgiablue

Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ. ! Μόλις βρω το τρόπο θα σας ανεβάσω  ::

----------


## Georgiablue



----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πανέμορφα Γεωργία να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Σε τι κλουβάκι τα έχεις;

----------


## Georgiablue

Σας ευχαριστώ! Είναι ύψος 45cm  πλατός 30cm και η πλαϊνή πλευρά είναι 30 παρα δυο cm. Είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο αλλα αν δω ότι δυσκολεύονται φυσικά θα τα μετακομίσω σε μεγαλύτερο. Μέχρι στιγμής πιάνουν μόνο μια γωνίτσα  :: .

----------


## Georgiablue

[IMG]WP_20160423_12_13_08_Pro.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι κουκλιά, τι να πω.
Αντε και καλη συμβίωση..... :winky:

----------


## falkonis

Κι εγω όταν πηρα το πρωτο ζεμπράκι μου για καμιά δεκαριά μερες το είχα σε ίδιο με το δικό σου κλουβί. Αργότερα που πήρα και το θυλικό τα έβαλα σε ζευγαρώστρα 60αρα και κάνουν απίσυευτες πτήσεις που δεν έκαναν στο μικρότερο κλουβί. 
Σου προτείνω να το δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## Georgiablue

Σύντομα θα πάρω ένα μεγαλύτερο γιατί ειναι τόσο κινητικά! Σε όλο το σπίτι μέχρι να σβήσουν τα φώτα ακούω πιπιπ πιπιπ πιπιπ !  ::  Έχω ρίξει πολύ γέλιο με αυτά τα δύο πλάσματακια !  :Big Grin:  Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας και τις ευχές σας !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν υπάρχει πιο γλυκός και αστείος ήχος από τα κορναρίσματα των zebra finch!!! Να μας ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες να τα χαζεύουμε!

----------


## Georgiablue

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Η επιθυμία σας διαταγή. !  ::  Είναι από τις λίγες φωτογραφίες που τα πετυχαίνω ακίνητα  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κουκλάκια τα κορνάκια σου!!!! Καλό είναι να τους πάρεις όμως ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι να το χαίρονται!! Μία ζευγαρώστρα όπως αυτή:

 είναι ότι πρέπει για τα μικρά σου!!!

Επίσης, θα ήταν καλό να φτιάξεις πατήθρες από φυσικό ξύλο για να γυμνάζουν τα ποδαράκια τους όπως στη φύση! 

Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!
Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?

τέλος, εδώ μπορείς να δεις πληροφορίες για τη διατροφή τους! *Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών*

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμοφα τα μικρά κορνάκια, να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

Βάλε ξυλινες πατήθρες όπως σου λεει και η Κωνσταντίνα και θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Είχα κάτι τρεχάματα δυστυχώς με το σκυλάκο μου και δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με τα μικρούλια μου... Βρε κορίτσια προσπαθήσα να φτιάξω φύτρες αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα..  :sad:  έχετε προσπαθήσει εσείς ποτέ..;

----------

